# Some pics from over the weekend...



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Was toying with my new macro lense over the weekend, Enjoy


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh Crap! I'll never win POTM again!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Wow, that's a real nice tank!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE
(Cannot stress enough)
LOVE the pics of the Dragonet!
*Wiggles him* SOOO CUTE!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Good looking shots. 

What do you bribe them with to get them to sit still?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

copepods on a stick!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey O, take a pic of your whole tank. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey you know, I think I saw that fish in the first picture in a FW tank at the LFS around here... it didn't look too happy


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow!!! Awesome!


----------

